# Nice Rich Stout.



## Paleman (6/6/07)

Heres a fantastic Stout, thats rich and creamy.

Coopers BrewMaster, Irish Stout.

Coopers BE2.

Half a kilo of Dark dried malt.

Half a kilo of Dex.

15 grams of Fuggles hops to finish. ( leave this out if you feel, i love hops )

Drinking this recipe now after two weeks in the bottle. Bloody bewdiful. Nice rich malty, coffee stouty taste.

Pours with a rich fluffy head.

For a long term beer, i'd under prime this one. I primed with the correct amount and its just carbed nicely now. Might be a bit wayward after four or five months in the bottle.

Its a quick, ready made, lovely Stout for winter.


----------



## FazerPete (6/6/07)

Paleman said:


> Heres a fantastic Stout, thats rich and creamy.
> 
> Coopers BrewMaster, Irish Stout.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Paleman. :chug: 

As a suggestion, try getting rid of the BE2 and Dex and tipping in a can of Dark Ale with it next time. I've tried this and it's just as quick and easy but comes out really thick and creamy and even maltier. Magnificent.


----------



## Paleman (6/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> Sounds good Paleman. :chug:
> 
> As a suggestion, try getting rid of the BE2 and Dex and tipping in a can of Dark Ale with it next time. I've tried this and it's just as quick and easy but comes out really thick and creamy and even maltier. Magnificent.



Your on the money FP.......do you add some nice earthy noble hops ?? Way to go i think :chug:


----------



## FazerPete (6/6/07)

Paleman said:


> Your on the money FP.......do you add some nice earthy noble hops ?? Way to go i think :chug:


I'm pretty partial to the fuggles like you but I normally use 20g.


----------



## Brewer_010 (6/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> I'm pretty partial to the fuggles like you but I normally use 20g.



I've started drinking my ESB 3Kg stout (with 150g roasted wheat, WLP004 Irish yeast and 40g fuggles dry hopped...why not)...man, it is a smooth and tasty brew. Will be keeping this in a keg over the colder months. 
IMHO I haven't come across a kit stout as good quality as the ESB 3Kg. 
Cheers to you :beer:


----------



## Paleman (6/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> I'm pretty partial to the fuggles like you but I normally use 20g.




Drooling here :beerbang:  

Just going to crack another of my Coopers :beer:


----------



## ironxmortlock (7/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> Sounds good Paleman. :chug:
> 
> As a suggestion, try getting rid of the BE2 and Dex and tipping in a can of Dark Ale with it next time. I've tried this and it's just as quick and easy but comes out really thick and creamy and even maltier. Magnificent.



I didn't realise you could use other kits instead of dex and malt etc. Sounds good!


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/07)

Paleman said:


> Heres a fantastic Stout, thats rich and creamy.
> 
> Coopers BrewMaster, Irish Stout.
> Coopers BE2.
> ...


Sounds nice. Heres mine (posted it before). mix between coopers stout and a guinness. drinking at room temp to bring out extra caracteristics. realy nice.

Black rock miners stout
1.5kg light malt extract 
0.5 dark malt extract
300g cracked roasted barley 
10ml liquorice extract 
20g Goldings hop pellets 
2/3 bottling sugar

Going to tweak slightly for next brew:
Black rock miners stout or Muntons Export Stout
1kg light malt extract (liq or dry)
1kg dark malt extract (liq or dry)
0.2kg choc malt extract
0.5kg dried corn syrup
0.350kg cracked roasted barley 
15ml liquorice extract 
20g Goldings hop (finishing)
15g Willamette hops (dry hop)
safale or Muntons yeast
2/3 bottling sugar

Havent decided if I'll throw in some lactose to make it a mlik style stout or not. Probably wont on this batch. maybe down the track

*IRONxMortlock * - using 2 kits its called Toucan. type it in the search engine. theres heaps of threads on Toucan reciepes.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/6/07)

IRONxMortlock said:


> I didn't realise you could use other kits instead of dex and malt etc. Sounds good!


do a search for twocan or toucan, pleanty of info out there on using two cans instead of added sugers

EDIT: sorry CM2 didn't read your last post properly


----------



## Steve (7/6/07)

A couple of weeks ago I finished drinking the Northern Districts chocolate stout fresh wort....bloody hell that was very easy to drink. Didnt last long. :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## reveler (7/6/07)

What's a good yeast to use. I thought of using W1084. But if a cheaper dried yeast will do the same job i'd be happy to use that too


----------



## Steve (7/6/07)

Reveler said:


> What's a good yeast to use. I thought of using W1084. But if a cheaper dried yeast will do the same job i'd be happy to use that too




SO4, US56, Nottingham - they're all good.


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/07)

Steve said:


> SO4, US56, Nottingham - they're all good.


 Just dont use a lager yeast. Steves suggestions are good. I suppose you could also go a nice liquid english yeast like Wyeast 1098 English Ale. but its about $15 @ my LHBS. 

for a toucan i wouldnt bother upgrading yeast. just chuck in both packs.


----------



## 0M39A (7/6/07)

my twocan coopers is a couple of weeks old now, tasted it the other day, but its still very harsh on the bitterness, but has a lovely malt taste.

two cans coopers stout
1kg dark dried malt
10ml liquid liquorice
s-04 yeast
dry hopped with 25g fuggles

nice and thick and flavoursome. just needs a while longer in the bottles to smoothen out that harsh bitterness.


----------



## FazerPete (7/6/07)

0M39A said:


> my twocan coopers is a couple of weeks old now, tasted it the other day, but its still very harsh on the bitterness, but has a lovely malt taste.
> 
> two cans coopers stout
> 1kg dark dried malt
> ...


Yeah the 2 cans of stout can be a bit bitter. It's OK if you like that but I find using a dark ale with the stout mellows it without the need for long storage. 
I suppose you could always go 2 stouts and 1 dark ale...that'd be interesting.


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> Yeah the 2 cans of stout can be a bit bitter. It's OK if you like that but I find using a dark ale with the stout mellows it without the need for long storage.
> I suppose you could always go 2 stouts and 1 dark ale...that'd be interesting.


drinking molasses! you'd have to take the water level up to about 30L surely? be an interesting experiment though. Or 1 stout, 1dark ale and 1 choc mahogany porter? mix things right up.


----------



## 0M39A (7/6/07)

its not that its too bitter, personally i think the bitterness level is very nice. just that its still far too young for a stout. needs a fair bit longer in the bottle before i can accurately judge it.


----------



## ironxmortlock (7/6/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Sounds nice. Heres mine (posted it before). mix between coopers stout and a guinness. drinking at room temp to bring out extra caracteristics. realy nice.
> 
> Black rock miners stout
> 1.5kg light malt extract
> ...



Cheers!

Did a bit of reading about the Toucan and I might give it a try for the brew after next. Perhaps a Coopers Stout with a Dark Ale and 300g Dark Malt Extract. How's that sound?


----------



## Paleman (7/6/07)

IRONxMortlock said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Did a bit of reading about the Toucan and I might give it a try for the brew after next. Perhaps a Coopers Stout with a Dark Ale and 300g Dark Malt Extract. How's that sound?




Sounds delish !!!! :chug:


----------



## InCider (7/6/07)

"Divorce Stout - Nothing else is this bitter." Can of Dark, a Can of Stout, Oats cooked with Saaz.


----------



## v8r (7/6/07)

funny, i just picked up a dark ale kit from my local coles, they had it on clearance for 8.49.. might go by my other place and grab sp,e fuggles and a brewmaster stout to toucan it with.. maybe even 500 of dex to up the alc a lttle


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (8/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> Yeah the 2 cans of stout can be a bit bitter. It's OK if you like that but I find using a dark ale with the stout mellows it without the need for long storage.
> I suppose you could always go 2 stouts and 1 dark ale...that'd be interesting.



FazerPete, 
I took your lead on the stout toucan after reading one of you posts a while ago. 
I have done a couple of toucans in the past (wander draught and larger was the last, not too bad either) so was expecting a bit of a fast start to the ferment along with a bit of a mess out of the airlock, so I normally try to sit the fermenter in a tray to catch any overflow.
However I was not prepared fort he rather violent start I got to the following mix up:

Coopers Stout
Coopers Dark ale
600 grms brown sugar
500 grms dried corn syrup 
both yeast packs.

I brewed this up in a morgans fermenter (it has a press on lid a bit like a tupperware container not a screw lid like the coopers), and being aware that the start can be a bit hard I removed the airlock and replaced it with a a length of transfer hose and a 2 litre bottle half full with water.

Well the morning after puting this down I walked into the laundry to see the fermenter blown up like the Good year Blimp, WTF 
(there was that much foam on top of the brew that it had partially blocked the airlock tube)
I decided to relieve a bit of the pressure before it exploded all over the laundry (the boss would not be happy).  
I gently eased the lid up to release the gas and OH ST****T! 
This was not the smartest thing I have ever done, particularly in a clean work shirt, it was back to the the shower for a de-scunge and another quick visit to the wardrobe. 
The fermenter has spent the last 12 day with 3 paving bricks sitting on top of it and an exclusion zone of 2 metres. 
The ferment is almost finished now and going by taste from the SG sample it is showing great promise so I can't wait to get it into the keg and get stuck into it.

The best part of brewing (after the drinking) is the fun you can have experimenting, my next planned bit of excitment is going to be,
2 - cooper stout
2 - coopers dark ale
1 kg brown sugar
500 grms dcs
500grms dark malt extract
maybe some licorce essence
and 40grms fuggles.

I will brew this to 50 litres in a 60 litre fermenter
I am open to suggestions or comments on the above.
YAH GOTTA LOVE THIS HOBBIE. BREW ON :super:


----------



## petesbrew (8/6/07)

that's an absolute classic.  
Here's my toucan from last year - stout/dark & 500g brown sugar
It sounds like I came off lucky! Only a touch of mopping up.


----------



## 0M39A (8/6/07)

strange all these people getting such vigorous fermentation from stouts.

the twocan i did with 1kg of dark malt and fermented with s-04 never came near to spewing out the airlock. krausen only rose to maybe an inch or two...


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/07)

0M39A said:


> strange all these people getting such vigorous fermentation from stouts.
> 
> the twocan i did with 1kg of dark malt and fermented with s-04 never came near to spewing out the airlock. krausen only rose to maybe an inch or two...


maybe it has to do with temps that people are fermenting at????? higher temps more vigerous fermentation? or maybe the quantity/quality of yeasts used?


----------



## 0M39A (8/6/07)

one standard sachet of s-04 and fermented at ~20C


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/07)

0M39A said:


> one standard sachet of s-04 and fermented at ~20C


ahhh there we have it. I think most people are using 2 packs of yeast. thus really vigerous fermentation. I could be wrong.


----------



## simonl75 (8/6/07)

Steve said:


> A couple of weeks ago I finished drinking the Northern Districts chocolate stout fresh wort....bloody hell that was very easy to drink. Didnt last long. :chug:
> Cheers
> Steve



Yea, very easy to drink! 
I ended up grabbing another two of those double choc stout fresh worts, one fermenting now...


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (8/6/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> ahhh there we have it. I think most people are using 2 packs of yeast. thus really vigerous fermentation. I could be wrong.


Spot on Citymorgue2, I used both yeasts that came with the cans seems to have worked a beauty.
When I get some kits from the LHBS he often throws in an extra yeast as he reckons that some of the kit yeasts are out of date, and he always say's "throw in both yeasts", cant hurt and always get the brew of to a great start.
BEERS :super:


----------



## FazerPete (8/6/07)

pickledkiwi2 said:


> I brewed this up in a morgans fermenter (it has a press on lid a bit like a tupperware container not a screw lid like the coopers), and being aware that the start can be a bit hard I removed the airlock and replaced it with a a length of transfer hose and a 2 litre bottle half full with water.
> 
> Well the morning after puting this down I walked into the laundry to see the fermenter blown up like the Good year Blimp, WTF
> (there was that much foam on top of the brew that it had partially blocked the airlock tube)
> ...


That's the funniest thing I've heard in ages.  I can just imagine black sticky goo flying all over the room! :lol: Must have been fun to clean it up?

I always go gladwrap on the fermenter now as it seems to cope much better that the lid/airlock. It might be worth a try on your planned super-brew.


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (8/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> That's the funniest thing I've heard in ages. I can just imagine black sticky goo flying all over the room! Must have been fun to clean it up?
> 
> I always go gladwrap on the fermenter now as it seems to cope much better that the lid/airlock. It might be worth a try on your planned super-brew.



Very good advice FP, will give the gladwrap a go next time, but the super brew only goes ahead under the strict instructions "your not doing that experimental sh*t in the house again" :angry: 
So I will be moving the lab to the shed (renamed Igors cave) for the super brew, at least the shed wont be as hard to clean up.
BEERS 

OH and BTW fazerpete. The hardest bit of the clean up was getting the black sticky goo out of my hair, the hotter I got the shower water the more it stuck to my hair, and there as no shampoo in the cupboard that would deal with this toffee crap, ended up cutting the last chunks of it out. Boy am I looking forward to doing that again  .

BREW ON :super:


----------



## FazerPete (8/6/07)

pickledkiwi2 said:


> OH and BTW fazerpete. The hardest bit of the clean up was getting the black sticky goo out of my hair, the hotter I got the shower water the more it stuck to my hair, and there as no shampoo in the cupboard that would deal with this toffee crap, ended up cutting the last chunks of it out. Boy am I looking forward to doing that again  .
> 
> BREW ON :super:


I suppose you could have soaked your head in napisan for a while.  It works a beauty on the fermenter


----------



## petesbrew (8/6/07)

FazerPete said:


> I suppose you could have soaked your head in napisan for a while.  It works a beauty on the fermenter


It keeps getting better, I'm cracking up here. :lol: 
Didn't someone develop a beer shampoo recently? 
Stout shampoo/conditioner could be handy if you're a goth! :super:


----------



## simpletotoro (8/6/07)

g'day

hmm love a good stout..
heres my 2 cents...
ingredients:
1.7 kg stout kit (i use morgans)
1.5 kg light dried malt
25 g fuggles @ 15 mins
10 g willamette @ 2-3 mins
specialty grains (steeped 30 mins)
150 g choc
150 g roast barley

yeast safale _04
got one fermenting at the moment
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## simpletotoro (8/6/07)

Paleman said:


> Pours with a rich fluffy head.
> 
> For a long term beer, i'd under prime this one. I primed with the correct amount and its just carbed nicely now. Might be a bit wayward after four or five months in the bottle.


hi this might help some others... i find i handy when bulk priming.
can't remember where i got... maybe... grumpys

*amount of sugar for carbonation in relation to f.g*

Final Gravity Grams 
1006-1008 180g
1008-1010 160g
1010-1014 140g 
1014-1018 120g
1019-1025 100g

cheers simpletotoro


----------



## reveler (9/6/07)

simpletotoro said:


> g'day
> 
> hmm love a good stout..
> heres my 2 cents...
> ...



This is the recipe I want to try.. just wondering how much of it you boil and how much water you steep your grains in?


----------



## simpletotoro (10/6/07)

Reveler said:


> This is the recipe I want to try.. just wondering how much of it you boil and how much water you steep your grains in?


hi...
i steep grains in about 3-4 litres of water (about 80.c though i'm told this temp isn't critcal) for 1/2 hour or so 
then boil strained liquid for say 10 minutes before doing the hops ...i also add about 500 g LDM to to boil before adding the hops ...and just because i find it easier i dissolve all sugars in boil about 5 mins before the end then crash temp in chilled water bath ...

this link may also be useful..
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ic=14384&hl
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## reveler (24/6/07)

I put down a stout today consisting of the following..

Coopers Stout Kit
500g Light Dried Malt
500g Dark Dried Malt
250gm Corn Sugar

Specialty Grains (cracked)
250gm Choc Malt
250gm Roasted Barley

Hops
Fuggles 10gm at 30 and 5.

Yeast Safale S-04.

Starting Gravity of around 1.055

should be good!


----------



## simpletotoro (25/6/07)

Reveler said:


> I put down a stout today consisting of the following..
> 
> Coopers Stout Kit
> 500g Light Dried Malt
> ...


like your choice of fermentables might give this a burl soon as well ...please let me know how she pulls up..
btw i bottled mine on friday night ...geez it tasted good from the fermenter...
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## reveler (25/6/07)

there is heaps of activity through the airlock. 

Currently sitting at 20 deg. Its in a water bath to keep it warm (set at 20 degrees), but I turned off the heater and its still maintaining 18-20 degrees. So it should turn out well.


----------



## Pandreas (28/6/07)

Haven't been able to get to the LHBS for awhile and have had an empty fermenter sitting around for over a week..... a very sad thing!!

So I bit the bullet last night after keeping an eye on this thread for awhile, went to the supermarket and bought myself a can of Coopers Stout and a can of Coopers Dark Ale.

Made up my first ever toucan, but also added 400g brown sugar, a dash of licorice extract and used some US56 yeast I had lying around. 

Had a SG of 1052, and after 12 hours the yeast hasn't 'taken off' like the experience of some in this thread.... but is starting to develop a bit of a krausen and working the airlock slowly but surely.

Tasted REALLY bitter out of the fermenter with a hint of brown sugar aftertaste. I will be very interested to see how a toucan can turn out..... especially since my one experience with a kit so far has been ordinary. Hoping for a NICE, RICH, CREAMY STOUT!


----------



## Kingy (28/6/07)

couldnt be stuffed brewing AG today so im going to Try one of these 2 cans to fill my last fermenter before i go away for the weekend.

can any of u twocan'ers check this and comment please

can of stout and a can of dark ale
500 gms dark dried malt
500gms of light dried malt
250grams dex
maybe some honey?
and thinking of adding 20gms of por hops to primary for 5 days (just to get rid of em)

4 packets of yeast thats laying around 

cheers


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/07)

Kingy said:


> couldnt be stuffed brewing AG today so im going to Try one of these 2 cans to fill my last fermenter before i go away for the weekend.
> 
> can any of u twocans check this and comment please
> 4 packets of yeast thats laying around
> ...


4 packs of yeast seem excessive. 2 packs should be enough, maybe go 3
Dont think you'll taste the honey in the end. but hey it gives extra % and might contribute to background flavours.
no idea about the POR. cant hurt.


----------



## Pandreas (28/6/07)

Hey Kingy,

Sounds like it will be a pretty big beer, should be lovely. I plan to dry hop my toucan with some fuggles after fermentation has finished. personally, I don't like the idea of POR as a finishing hops. But that's just me.... 

I don't know about honey in a stout recipe, perhaps a little golden syrup or mollasses might be a better option for rich, chocolatey stout flavours? I have seen others using these ingredients. Used brown sugar in my toucan as a bit of an experiment.....

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Brewtus (28/6/07)

I have made a good stout with -

1.7kg coopers stout can
1.5 kg cooper amber malt
500ml golden syrup

Mix 2lt water with amber malt and boil
15g Fuggles boiled for 15 min 
15g Fuggles for last 5 min with golden syrup

mix in can at flame out

2 x packet yeast

Very tasty!!!!


----------



## v8r (29/6/07)

Brewtus said:


> I have made a good stout with -
> 
> 1.7kg coopers stout can
> 1.5 kg cooper amber malt
> ...



funny enough it did some thing very similar last night..

1.7 coopers dark ale 
1.7 coopers irish stout
500gm dex

5l water to boil, added dark ale and dex
12gm fuggles for 10mins
12gm fuggles for 5 mins

added to fermenter with irish stout can, filled to 23l @ 18 deg.

OG: 1078


----------



## Brooksy (29/6/07)

I'm in favour of the Coopers Stout toucan but.....

It MUST be left at least 8 weeks after bottling before drinking. Early consumption harshness is prevalent but after 8 weeks of bottle conditioning the taste and balance are brilliant, and gets better with age.

Brew these during the warmer months for Winter consumption. 

Any late addition of Fuggles is a definite plus.


----------



## albrews (29/6/07)

Brewtus said:


> I have made a good stout with -
> 
> 1.7kg coopers stout can
> 1.5 kg cooper amber malt
> ...


 

hi,
is the golden syrup a lyles and tate or csr style of strong flavour.?

cheers, alan


----------



## Brewtus (29/6/07)

albrews said:


> hi,
> is the golden syrup a lyles and tate or csr style of strong flavour.?
> 
> cheers, alan



I have used Sunny Cane and Smith's i.e. cheap and cheerful from the super market.


----------

